
RoboCopyright: How The Copyright Police are ruining the internet - BenStroud
http://www.thewhatnoise.com/2012/09/robocopyright-how-copyright-police-are.html
======
tzs
This article brought up something I haven't seen in any of the articles about
the Hugo incident:

\-----------

Later that weekend, I saw a story in my Twitter feed regarding the copyright
infringement issues that marred the Hugo Awards over in the USA, and the
subsequent fallout in the tech press. Chastened by the story, I thanked my
lucky stars that our plucky Development Manager, Dan Cryer, had insisted in
upgrading our stream to a premium, ad-free service after the show started.
Apparently, this 'white-lists' us against any shonky DRM issues.

\-----------

Was the Hugo Awards not using the premium service? Using a consumer oriented
free service for a professional broadcast seems unwise to me.

~~~
waterlesscloud
They were using an ad-laden stream, so I assume they weren't paying for it.

Worldcon, which is responsible for putting on the Hugo Awards, is a pretty ad-
hoc organization really. Each year is a different city, run by different
people and a different corporation formed specifically for that year's
convention. There's the World Science Fiction Society which is the
international organization behind it, but they're unincorporated.

In practice, of course, there's a core of people that have a very strong
influence over things, but it's not really a traditional business as such.

------
naturalethic
Monopolies ruin markets. Period.

